# Wildvew Game Camera 2.0



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anybody have any experience with these?? Cabelas has them on sale $109 for a 2 pack.

I'm not interested in hearing how good cuddebacks are either, just want to know from people who have used these how well they work!!!!

I have Moultries and love them, just curious about this camera


----------



## deaddeerwalking (Oct 15, 2009)

i had two of them plus my four moultries and i gave the two away i did not like them at all if i were you i would buy another moultrie for 99$


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I got lots of pictures of the corn field, I even got a couple tails. I got the hind leg of a dog once. I guess what I'm trying to say is JUNK. If your gonna buy, buy a good camera.


----------



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS (Aug 5, 2009)

Garbage. No trigger speed. Terrible picture quality and eats batteries like its his job.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have on and it works great. This summer I left it out for over a month and a half and it had 1100 pictures on it. The batteries were dead of course but how much more can one expect a camera to take?

I think the biggest mistake people make is camera placement. They have it way to close to the trail or bait pile ect. 15-20' away just like the directions say.

I have had mine out since march and it has prolly taken 3000 pictures on 4 sets of batteries. Not too shabby IMHO


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree it depends on how you use it. It does have a slower trigger speed but that can resolved by using some salt, minerals, feed and so on just something to get them to stop for a sec or two. I have one and have a lot of great pics with it.


----------

